# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Progestella PMS łagodzi dolegliwości bólowe?

## Venus

Progestella Pms - Natural Progesterone Cream 14%
Krem z naturalnym ekstraktem z Wild Yam (dziki pochrzyn, Dioscorea Villosa)

Progestella PMS krem z naturalnym wyciągiem z Wild Yam (Dioscorea villosa). Ekstrakt z dzikiego pochrzynu (Wild Yam) zawiera substancje będące prekursorem biosyntezy naturalnego progesteronu. Główny składnik aktywny kremu, opisywany jest w doniesieniach naukowych jako czynnik łagodzący objawy związane z zespołem napięcia przedmiesiączkowego (PMS) m.in. zawroty oraz migrenowe  bóle głowy , nudności, wymioty, bóle i obrzęki piersi, zaburzenia apetytu, problemy z koncentracją, nadmierne pocenie, uczucie gorąca. Wieloletnie doświadczenia w stosowaniu naturalnego progesteronu drogą przez skórną dowiodło jego korzystne działanie profilaktyczne oraz wspomagające  w sytuacjach zaburzeń endokrynnych u kobiet wymagających substytucji tego hormonu.


Ktoś stosował i może się wypowiedzieć na temat skuteczności? Cierpię z powodu okropnie bolesnych miesiączek i szukam pomocy  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem, nigdy nie stosowałam tych tabletek, mi bardzo pomogła antykoncepcja hormonalna jeśli chodzi o pms, pamiętam jak w liceum mdlałam z bólu, lekarka nie potrafiła na to zaradzić, teraz jak juz mam 25 lat,zaczęłam się zabezpieczać z moim partnerem pigułkami vines,przed niechcianą ciążą to wszelkie bóle przed okresem, obfite krwawienie, nabrzmiałe piersi zniknęły, nawet humorków nie mam przed okresem. Pod tym względem jestem bardzo zadowolona,że mi ulżyło, no i jestem zabezpieczona przed ciaża..

----------


## halineczka5

Nigdy nie słyszałam, jak mnie boli brzuch przed czy w trakcie okresu to biorę vemonis femi, działa rozkurczowo i przeciwbólowo. Bardzo dobrze się sprawdza i szybko pomaga, po co się męczyć.

----------

